# BRISTOL - SUNDAY 4th MARCH - TODAY!



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well our little get together has almost arrived, for all those within striking distance of Bristol the next meet (and my first as rep so please be gentle with me), will take place on......

*Sunday 4th March 2012 at the Willy Wicket, Downend, Bristol at 12.30 (table booked for 1pm.)*

This is a Vintage Inn, right on the Avon ring road, and just a couple of miles from the M4. There is a large carpark so there's plenty of room for lots of shiny (and some not so shiny) TT's. I've pasted a link to the pub below with the full address.

http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thewillywicketdownend/
Please note the pub we are going to is The Willy Wicket (I think it's a bird).

They do a good Sunday roast as well as the usual pubby things. As it's a Sunday I will need to book a table as it does get busy, so please let me know if you're up for this and I'll get it sorted. If there's enough of us I might even see if they'll reserve us some parking!

So far:-
TT K8 + Howard
guzzi (Norm and Jacks)
Madmark + 1

Looking forward to meeting lots of you then!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

count me in boss, me plus one grand child or vaiva..........


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]  Im not back on UK turf until the 9th..... 
Can you re-arrange it to suit me 

Gutted. Sounds like a goodun


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well we're off to Telford the following weekend for Ultimate Dubs - you could always cruise up the day before with us if you're going??


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Kate
Please add Gary and I to the list. It'll be good to catch up with you again 

Gazzer - bring Vaiva along. It'll be nice to see her smile after everything she's been through :?

Dawn


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Arctic Fox said:


> Hi Kate
> Please add Gary and I to the list. It'll be good to catch up with you again
> 
> Gazzer - bring Vaiva along. It'll be nice to see her smile after everything she's been through :?
> ...


will try dawn...if i can put up with her abuse about being owld lol.
kate is it the dovecote? as link you gave was for the chain hun


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Arctic Fox said:


> Hi Kate
> Please add Gary and I to the list. It'll be good to catch up with you again
> 
> Gazzer - bring Vaiva along. It'll be nice to see her smile after everything she's been through :?
> ...


Hi Dawn - ignore my pm - should have checked this first! Be good to see you both.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Arctic Fox said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kate
> ...


No Gazz, it's The Willy Wicket (Badminton Road, Downend, Bristol, BS36 1DP).


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well it's just a couple of weeks until we get together. I've provisionally booked a table for 10, but need to firm it up with them at the beginning of next week.

Can I have a go-no go from peeps, together with numbers by this time next week please?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

count me in boss..........+1


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> count me in boss..........+1


Great - are you bringing Vaiva - how is she doing?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > count me in boss..........+1
> ...


no hun......eldest grandson has been on jankers from me for being a sod at school.......so this is his reward for being a good boy lol. havn't spoken to vaiva for a bit as been busy with work and tbh family has to come first.......but she is buying another TT already!!!!!!!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll pass on this one


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Kate put us down , cheers norm.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Norm - I wondered where you were - you're one of my reliable regulars! Hoping to get some new faces along for this......

So come on you lot!


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Kate. I'll let you know for sure over the weekend. I might have to go away on business but hopefully I won't need to go until the Monday.


----------



## JonTTy (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry Kate, can't make it as we're away that weekend!
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

JonTTy said:


> Sorry Kate, can't make it as we're away that weekend!
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


OK - maybe next time?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Less than a week to go peeps!

If you just want to drop in for a drink and to say hello rather than have a meal that's fine by me. I will be aiming to get there at about 1200 anyway so pop along to say hello!

Just hope the weather's kind to us like it was this weekend.


----------



## madmark (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Kate, a little pass your deadline  Please can you add us! Madmark + 1


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Mark - yes, I'll add you on no problem.

See you Sunday.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Kate
I'm so sorry, but we're not going to be able to make it on Sunday [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope to see you next time :?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Dawn.

Thanks for letting me know. Maybe next time.

K


----------



## Martyn81 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, sorry won't be able to make it on Sunday. But thanks for the invite


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well it's this Sunday peeps! Let's hope we get nice weather.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> Well it's this Sunday peeps! Let's hope we get nice weather.


Kate, i can't make it got a gate system breakdown i have to sort on sunday morning........joys of being a sole trader am afraid hun. really sorry as it was your first evenTT and have to tell grandson yet. if i owe anything for the booking please let me know so i can pay my way. (really sorry)


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Gazzer,

Sorry to hear that -thought we were going to meet at long last [smiley=bigcry.gif]

There was no deposit to pay, so no worries.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well today's the day!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Big thanks to Guzzi (Norm) and Madmark (Mark) and their respective Jackie's (not a pre-requisite of coming along I promise!) for braving the showers and coming along today.

I hope you all had a good time - we certainly did and it was nice to see some new faces.

The next big outing will probably be Gazzer's Welsh trip on 5th May unless Adam and I work out a bowling evening before then.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hope it went well K8, it flipping rained all morning here and i got drenched  nephew didn't turn up....called me with a stinking cold!!! so had to do it alone lol Bob the client might be coming to the poole trip as a new customer for TTOC


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> hope it went well K8, it flipping rained all morning here and i got drenched  nephew didn't turn up....called me with a stinking cold!!! so had to do it alone lol Bob the client might be coming to the poole trip as a new customer for TTOC


Pretty wet here in the morning as well. More the merrier for Poole - got 14 now!


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> hope it went well K8, it flipping rained all morning here and i got drenched  nephew didn't turn up....called me with a stinking cold!!! so had to do it alone lol Bob the client might be coming to the poole trip as a new customer for TTOC


So glad it went well for you Kate. Really sorry we couldn't make it. Can't wait til the next trip/meet. Craig's looking forward too. 
Gazzer - Poole trip. When's that? We love Poole. Spend many weekends down there on our boat. Took the R8 to Quay for my Car last year. Great fun!


----------

